# 2003-04 LA Clipper Player Of The Game



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

2003-04 Player of the game

With the new season about to begin, i'm going to be doing player of the game again this year for all 82 games.

*As always I ask you not to post in this thread it's for POTG's only if you have a comment or question pm me or say it in another thread. Posting in here will only make me angry and you wont like me when i'm angry.*

Player Of The Game Winner Totals
Matt Barnes
Elton Brand - 27
Keyon Dooling - 2
Predrag Drobnjak - 3
Melvin Ely
Eddie House - 1
Marko Jaric - 3
Chris Kaman - 2
Corey Maggette - 26
Josh Moore
Doug Overton
Glen Rice(released) - 1
Quentin Richardson - 15
Bobby Simmons - 2
Chris Wilcox - 2


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 1 10/30/03 (Clippers 100 - Sonics 109)

Elton Brand








21 pts 15 rbs 8 blk 5 ast


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 2 10/31/03 (Clippers 105 - Sonics 124)

Corey Maggette








26 pts 3 rbs


Record: 0-2


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 3 11/07/02 (Clippers 102 - Nuggets 100)

Corey Maggette








29 pts 10 rbs 4 ast


Record: 1-2


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 4 11/11/02 (Clippers 115 - Hawks 103)

Quentin Richardson








32 pts 16 rbs 5 ast


Record: 2-2


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 5 11/14/03 (Clippers 104 - Warriors 98)

Chris Wilcox








21 pts 9 rbs


Record: 3-2


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 6 11/15/03 (Clippers 95 - Magic 92)

Quentin Richardson








31 pts 9 rbs 3 stls


Record:4-2


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 7 11/18/03 (Clippers 95 - Cavaliers 103)

Predrag Drobnjak








20 pts 13 rbs 2 blks


Record 4-3


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 8 11/19/03 (Clippers 78 - Pacers 91)

Predrag Drobnjak








15pts 14 rbs


Record: 4-4


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 9 11/22/03(Clippers 91 - T'Wolves 103)

Quentin Richardson








36 pts 5 rbs


Record:4-5


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 10 11/24/03 (Clippers 90 - Rockets 105)

Corey Maggette








33 pts 6 rbs 2 stls


Record: 4-6


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 11 11/27/03 (Clippers 96 - Nets 102)

Corey Maggette








20 pts 6 rbs 3 ast


Record 4-7


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 12 11/29/03 (Clippers 86 - 98)

Corey Maggette








22 pts 8 rbs 3 ast 3 stls


Record: 4-8


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 13 12/01/03 (Clippers 91 - Spurs 83)

Chris Kaman








15 pts 12 rbs 2 blks


Record 5-8


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 14 12/03/03 (Clippers 90 - Cavaliers 80)

Quentin Richardson








25 pts 4 rbs 4 ast


Record 6-8


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 15 12/05/03 (Clippers 67 - Jazz 86)

Corey Maggette 








15pts 6 rbs


Record: 6-9


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 16 12/7/03 (Clippers 94 - T'Wolves 96)

Corey Maggette








26 pts 8 rbs 3 ast


Record: 6-10


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 17 12/09/03 (Clipper 95 - King 105)

Chris Kaman








14 pts 14 rbs

Record: 6-11


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 18 12/10/03 (Clippers 100 - Mavericks 99)

Corey Maggette








30 pts 6 ast 5 rbs

Glen Rice








6 pts(game winning shot) 6 rbs


record: 7-11


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 19 12/13/03 (Clippers 106 - Suns 91)

Elton Brand








21 pts 14 rbs 


Record: 8-11


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 20 12/15/03 (Clippers 109 - Hornets 80)

Elton Brand








27 pts 13 rbs


Record: 9-11


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 21 12/17/03 (Clippers 93 - Bucks 83)

Bobby Simmons








20 pts 7 rbs


Record: 10-11


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 22 12/19/03 (Clippers 85 - Rockets 99)

Quentin Richardson








20 pts 6 rebs


Record: 10-12


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 23 12/20/03 (Clippers 115 - Mavericks 105)

Elton Brand








22 pts 20 rbs 6 ast 3 blks


Record: 11-12


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 24 12/23/03 (Clippers 90 - Spurs 111)

Elton Brand








22 pts 13 rbs 4 blks 3 stls


Record: 11-13


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 25 12/26/03 (Clippers 101 - Sixers 98)

Elton Brand 








20 pts 9 rbs 5 blk


Record: 12-13


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 26 12/28/03 (Clippers 88 - Raptors 94)

Quentin Richardson








16 pts 13 rbs


Record: 12-14


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 27 12/29/03 (Clippers 105 - Suns 113)

Elton Brand 








24 pts 11 rbs 5 ast


Record: 12-15


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 28 12/31/03 (Clippers 120 - Nuggets 104)

Quentin Richardson








44 pts 10 rbs


Record: 13-15


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 29 1/3/04 (Clippers 109 - King 116)

Corey Maggette 








21 pts 5 ast


Record: 13 -16


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 30 1/4/04 (Clippers 101 - Lakers 98)

Elton Brand 








30 pts 15 rbs 6 ast 5 blks


Record: 14-16


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 31 1/6/04 (Clippers 75 - Nets 92)

Elton Brand 








11 pts 16 rbs 


Record: 14-17


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 32 1/7/03 (Clippers 90 - Sixers 100)

Elton Brand








26 pts 12 rbs


Record: 14-18


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 33 1/9/04 (Clippers 78 - Raptors 68)

Chirs Wilcox








17 pts 8 rbs 3 ast


Record: 15-18


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 34 1/11/04 (Clippers 107 - Grizzlies 108)

Marko Jaric








23 pts 8 ast 4 stls


Record: 15-19


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 35 1/13/2004 (Clippers 103 Blazers 96)

Coery Maggette








32 pts 7 rbs 3 ast


Record: 16-19


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Gane 36 1/16/04 (Clippers 85 - heat 87)

Elton Brand








22 pts 12 rbs 4 blks


Record: 16-20


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 37 1/17/04 (Clippers 89 - Lakers 91)

Elton Brand 








35 pts 20 rbs


Record: 16-21


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 38 1/19/04 (Clippers 100 - Kings 125)

Quentin Richardson








18 pts 4 rbs



Record: 16-22


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 39 1/21/04 (Clippers 106 - Warriors 102)

Corey Maggette








22 pts 8 rbs


Record: 17-22


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 40 1/23/04 (Clippers 93 - Jazz 82)

Quentin Richardson 








29 pts 8 rbs 6 ast


Record 18-22


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 41 1/24/04 (Clippers 97 - Sonics 102)

Corey Maggette








28 pts 10 rbs


Rebord: 18-23


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 42 1/26/04 (Clippers 93- Jazz 98)

Elton Brand








18 pts 9 rbs 


Record: 18-24


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 43 1/27/04 (Clippers 102 - Bulls 92)

Corey Maggette








28 pts 6 rbs 5 ast


Record: 19-24


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 44 1/30/04 (Clippers 88 - Heat 97)

Elton Brand








23 pts 15 rbs 5 blks


Record: 19 - 25


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 45 1/31/04 (Clippers 115 - Magic 106)

Marko Jaric








23 pts 6 ast 4 stls


Record: 20 - 25


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 46 2/2/04 (Clippers 101 - Hawks 95)

Marko Jaric








20 pts 7 rbs 3 ast


Record: 21-25


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 47 2/4/04 (Clippers 95 - Celtic 86)

Quentin Richardson








36 pts 3 rbs


Record: 22-25


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 48 2/6/04 (Clippers 100 - Wizards 112)

Quentin Richardson








24 pts 8 ast



Record: 22-26


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 49 2/8/04 (Clippers 104 - Knicks 110)

Corey Maggette








28 pts 8 rbs 3 ast


Record: 22 - 27


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 50 2/10/04 (Clippers 84 - Wolves 96)

Corey Maggette








34 pts 3 rbs



Record: 22 - 28


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 51 2/11/04 (Clippers 102 - Grizzlies 110)

Elton Brand








24 pts 15 rbs


Record: 22 - 29


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 52 2/18/04 (Clippers 86 - Blazers 101)

Corey Maggette








23 pts 7 rbs 5 ast


Record: 22 - 30


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 53 2/19/04 (Clippers 102 - Celtics 100)

Elton Brand








39 pts 11 rbs 


Record: 23 - 30


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 54 2/21/04 (Clippers 105 - Bucks 103)

Elton Brand








31 pts 10 rbs 5 ast 4 blk


Record: 24 - 30


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 55 2/24/02 (Clippers 91 - Mavericks 116)

Corey Maggtte








21 pts 4 rbs 


Record: 24 - 31


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 56 2/25/04 (Clippers 93 - Hornets 99)

Quentin Richardson








18 pts 8 rbs 4 ast


Record: 24 - 32


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 57 2/27/04 (Clippers 96 - Knicks 94)

Elton Brand








19 pts 12 rbs 3 ast


Record: 25 - 32


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 58 2/29/04 (Clippers 88 - Pistons 100)

Elton Brand








26 pts 10 rbs 4 ast


Record: 25 - 33


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 59 3/2/04 (Clippers 106 - Kings 113)

Corey Maggette








32 pts 5 rbs 4 ast


Record: 25 - 34


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 60 3/3/04 (Clippers 94 - Pacers 101)

Elton Brand 








24 pts 7 rbs


Record: 25 - 35


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 61 3/6/04 (Clippers 98 - Grizzlies 92)

Corey Maggette 








18 pts 7 rbs


Record: 25 - 36


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 62 3/7/04 (Clippers 91 - Blazers 71)

Elton Brand








21 pts 14 rbs 4 blks


Record: 26 - 36


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 63 3/9/04 (Clippers 85 - Rockets 90)

Corey Maggette








26 pts 8 rbs


Record: 26 - 37


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 64 3/10/04 (Clippers 90 - Spurs 108)

Keyon Dooling








16 pts 5 rbs 5 ast


Record: 26 - 38


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 65 3/12/04 (Clippers 89 - Memphis 98)

Quentin Richardson 








25 pts 11 rbs 5 ast


Record: 26 - 39


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 66 3/14/04 (Clippers 88 - Mavericks 101)

Quentin Richardson








32 pts 11 rbs 5 ast


Record: 26 - 40


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 67 3/16/04 (Clippers 110 - Suns 98)

Quentin Richardson 








32 pts 12 rbs


Record: 27 - 40


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 68 3/17/04 (Clippers 103 - Lakers 106)

Corey Maggette








25 pts 8 rbs


Record: 27 - 41


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 69 3/19/04 (Clippers 100 - Lakers 106)

Corey Maggette








31 pts 7 rbs 5 ast


Record: 27 - 42


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 70 3/21/04 (Clippers85 - Warriors 86)

Elton Brand








20 pts 10 rbs


Record: 27 - 43


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 71 3/22/04 (Clippers 80 - Nuggets 102)

Predrag Drobnjak








24 pts 6 rbs


Record: 27 - 44


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 72 3/24/04 (Clippers85 - Blazers 91)

Eddie House








21 pts 5 ast


Record: 27 - 45


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 73 3/25/05 (Clippers94 - Wizards 103)

Corey Maggette








25 pts 6 rbs


Record: 27 - 46


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 74 3/27/04 (Clippers 82 - T'Wolves 98)

Elton Brand 








22 pts 5 rbs 3 ast


Record: 27 - 47


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 75 3/28/04 (Clippers 77 - Warriors 105)

Corey Maggette 








21 pts 7 rbs


Record: 27 - 48


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 76 3/31/04 (Clippers 99 - Pistons 108)








27 pts 10 rbs 7 ast


Record: 27 - 49


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 77 4/24/04 (Clippers 110 - Bulss 114)

Corey Maggette 








34 pts 8 rbs 3 stls


Record: 27 - 50


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 78 4/4/04 (Clippers 92 - Jazz 97)

Keyon Dooling 








18 pts 3 rbs 3 stls


Record: 27 - 51


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 79 4/7/04 (Clippers 79 - Rockets 102)

Elton Brand








20 pts 10 rbs 2 blks


Record: 27 - 52


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 80 4/11/04 (Clippers 78 - Spurs 88)

Elton Brand








22 pts 12 rbs 5 ast


Reord: 27 -53


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 81 4/13/04 (Clippers 98 - Suns 96)

Elton brand








30 pts 11 rbs 5 blks 4 ast


Record: 28 - 53


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Game 82 4/14/04 (Clippers 87 - Sonics 118)

Bobby Simmons








24 pts 10 rbs 3 ast


Record: 28 - 54


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

2003-04 Player of the game
Final Record : 28 - 54

Player Of The Game Winner Breakdown
*POG Winner* - Elton Brand 27








Corey Maggette - 26
Quentin Richardson - 15
Predrag Drobnjak - 3
Marko Jaric - 3
Keyon Dooling - 2
Chris Kaman - 2
Bobby Simmons - 2
Chris Wilcox - 2
Eddie House - 1
Glen Rice(released) - 1
Matt Barnes
Melvin Ely
Josh Moore
Doug Overton



Thanks everyone for the support and not posting in the thread. We'll do it again next year.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I want to thank *Im The One* for putting this thread together.
Hopefully next season most of the POTG's will be guys that helped us win games, rather than just our statistical leaders.

And I hope he can do this thread next season thanks *Im The One*.


----------

